# Demon Prince of Nurgle Wing conversion



## XwhoknowswhyX (Aug 28, 2008)

so this was my first out come with my prince










ended not liking how small they turned out so i got a second wing and with a little cuting and grinding i got him looking like this










so i like the way they have turned out. not done yet still have green stuff work to do on his back.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I like it. They look good. However Nurgle does not strike me as the winged type 

Chaosftw


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> I like it. They look good. However Nurgle does not strike me as the winged type
> 
> Chaosftw


True, I play Nurgle as well, and while they dont strike me as the flying type, *they strike me more as falling gracefully, much like a rotten brick*

like how it is comming along ^^


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I love it! Whats the big stick thing protruding at the back though? In respect to the prior comments of Nurgle not soaring through the sky I'm inclined to agree, however the way the wings have been modelled implys a kinda of shambling flappy gait which suits just fine in my opinion.


----------



## XwhoknowswhyX (Aug 28, 2008)

Digg40k said:


> Whats the big stick thing protruding at the back though?


its one of his smoke stacks i guss thats what they are


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

oh those spines are the little tubes with the poisons and stuff, just like what Typhus uses for his destroyer hive thingie majigger.


----------



## XwhoknowswhyX (Aug 28, 2008)

i thought i had read something like that..lol


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like it better with the wings raised, far more dynamic and cool looking. Second version gets my vote.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I think the wings need to be bigger in my opinion, can not wait antil it is painted thow


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

That looks pretty good. The first photo I instantly thought the wings wouldn't support him, and the second is a vast improvement. I like the use of the carrion wings, they're dead and rotting; good for Nurgle. Can't wait to see him painted. =)

Kuffy


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Liking it a lot. The second one gets my vote as well.


----------



## mysticwelsh (Jun 25, 2014)

Awesome mini. I was just wondering where you got those wings.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

They would be from these guys:

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-NZ/Tomb-Kings-Carrion

Speaking from personal experience they are very cool minis but being metal they are a bitch to cut through, great detail though. A bit pricey as well.


----------

